# New Paramedic TV show...



## mikie (Jun 20, 2011)

> *Denis Leary to Produce New Paramedic Comedy*



EMSWorld Link

So when they say comedy, do they mean parody?


----------



## mikie (Jun 20, 2011)

*i'm typically not the gossip/TMZ type but...*

more info:

http://www.deadline.com/2011/06/usa-to-develop-buddy-paramedic-comedy-co-written-and-produced-by-denis-leary/


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 20, 2011)

When I read the title of the thread, I thought: "_Scrubs _on a Bus?"


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 20, 2011)

Akulahawk said:


> When I read the title of the thread, I thought: "_Scrubs _on a Bus?"


If Dennis Leary is involved...I doubt it lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

Unless they use gallows humor that makes every lay person cringe while every person in the field laugh, they have failed at their task.


----------



## sirengirl (Jun 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Unless they use gallows humor that makes every lay person cringe while every person in the field laugh, they have failed at their task.



I wish.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Unless they use gallows humor that makes every lay person cringe while every person in the field laugh, they have failed at their task.



Someone Really should do this


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 20, 2011)

Akulahawk said:


> When I read the title of the thread, I thought: "_Scrubs _on a Bus?"



I'd watch that! lol


----------



## Tommerag (Jun 20, 2011)

So this show will what barely make it through 1 season?


----------



## Martyn (Jun 21, 2011)

Supposedly based on this

http://www.thisisbigbrother.com/forums/topic-177406-sirens-comedy-drama---c4---28-june_tv-chat.htm


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2011)

The books it's based on, however, are awesome and a good read.


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 21, 2011)

here's hoping they get someone as hot as cliff curtis to star... 

:wub:


----------



## AlwaysATraumaJunkie (Jul 21, 2011)

beandip4all said:


> here's hoping they get someone as hot as cliff curtis to star...
> 
> :wub:



Ah...rabbit...he could eat crackers in my bed anytime!:wub:


----------



## Melclin (Jul 21, 2011)

I've seen the UK version that its based on and I don't know how well it will translate.

It got a subtle dry misanthropic British humour going on. People aren't that hot.


----------



## Martyn (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui6EHv0dCXo

This is the funniest one (own up, anyone done this?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLcLf0kcrqQ&feature=related


----------



## Tommerag (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok if they had a show like that in the US i would totally watch it.


----------



## slb862 (Jul 25, 2011)

That was awesome.!  And you can't have Rabbit, cuz he is MINE! MINE! MINE!


----------



## jona2125 (Aug 10, 2011)

That sirens show does look funny. Idk how well of a twist Leary can throw on that. I didn't like rescue me. Hopefully it's going to be good though. At least hold water to trauma.


----------

